# Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale Cigar Review - Average and Predictable Consistent Quality



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a "not bad" cigar. Used a small punch to cut this one. Smooth & mellow but without any contrast in flavor or excitement. Flavors remained t...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale Cigar Review - Average and Predictable Consistent Quality


----------

